# Nice Miami County 11 pt.



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My buddy finally bagged the buck he had been hunting all year last night. He moved his location closer to a fence row and got set up on the ground. He had to watch this guy come the length of the field before presenting himself a 20 yards broadside shot. Wicked Ridge and Muzzy's performed like they should.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats to your friend on a nice looking buck.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet.... I love It when a plan comes though....LOL


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats to your buddy on fine lookin buck.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the deer , I think any deer harvested with a bow after gun season is a great accomplishment.......


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

agree nice late season harvest


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your buddy. That's a great deer. I've never had the chance to hunt "a" deer. Maybe I should add that to the bucket list.


----------

